# Cercasi soluzione per sincronizzazione caselle di posta

## flocchini

scenario:

- un ufficio (piccolo)

- un server gentoo (per ora server samba e vpn)

- due (o tre) client windows

obiettivo

- fare in modo che i due (o tre) client windows abbiano posta in arrivo e inviata sincronizzata. I due utenti di fatto ricevono e mandano la posta con lo stesso indirizzo e si occupano delle stesse cose, ognuno deve vedere cosa e' stato ricevuto e se l'altro ha gia' risposto. Come posso fare? Mettere su un groupware mi sembra un po' come sparare ad una formica con un bazooka, voi cosa mi consigliate di fare? 

Potrei affidarmi a soluzioni un po' pezzotte tipo osasync o robe del genere per sincronizzare i due ms outlook utilizzando solo una cartella di interscambio sul fileserver samba (come ho fatto altrove) ma questi gestiscono allegati molto grossi e ricevono un sacco di posta, per esperienza non mi fido.

L'idea malsana era di impostare 2 alias di posta in entrata sul gestore del dominio e replicare su di essi le mail in entrata sull'indirizzo principale. Esempio pratico: cliente scrive a info@xyz.com e aruba (o chi x lui) me li manda in auto su client1@xyz.com e client2@xyz.com. E cosi' la posta in entrata sarebbe sincronizzata.

Per la posta in uscita avrei pensato di fare un smtp sul server che per ogni mail (banalmente, a naso direi con procmail) legge la mail in arrivo dal client e la spara al destinatario originale e in CC all'altro client.

E potrebbe anche funzionare, solo che mi fa decisamente schifo come cosa.

Sono aperto a suggerimenti, critiche e insulti, purche' siano dettagliati :p (anche gli insulti  :Laughing: ) grazie

----------

## koma

imap o gmail  :Smile:  mi sa che è l'unica

gmail spazio a volontà per gli allegati grossi e li avrai sempre a portata di click

imap ti permette di avere 100000000000000 di client tutti uguali e tutti aggionrati   :Very Happy: 

----------

## codadilupo

confermo imap e casso gmail. 

Lo startup iniziale sarà sicuramente piu' lento, ma avrai meno beghe in futuro

Coda

----------

## flocchini

gmail o simili non se ne parla, sono dati sensibili che di sicuro non possono stare in mano a google

Discorso imap: argomentate ho detto  :Laughing:  Casella in entrata imap sul server con fetchmail in demone e client che prendono da li'? E la posta in uscita con imap come la gestisco?    :Question: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *flocchini wrote:*   

> gmail o simili non se ne parla, sono dati sensibili che di sicuro non possono stare in mano a google
> 
> Discorso imap: argomentate ho detto  Casella in entrata imap sul server con fetchmail in demone e client che prendono da li'? E la posta in uscita con imap come la gestisco?   

 

forse dico una sciocchezza, ma con imap non dovresti aver bisogno d'altro: la casella è tutta - entrata e uscita - sul server, e i client non fanno che leggerla. Alternativamente, puoi sempre impostare una regola sui client che indichi di spedire a se stessi una copia di ogni messaggio, e una seconda regola che ti sposti i messaggi spediti da se' stessi a se' stessi nella posta inviata.

Ancora un'alternativa è trasformare il tuo indirizzo email nell'indirizzo di una newsletter. E, buon ultimo, webmail! Cosi' entrambi i client leggono e scrivono direttamente dalla casella del server e morta li'  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## lordalbert

semplicemente imap, senza giri strani e inutili.

Con imap, l'email non viene scaricata, ma viene letta direttamente dal server. Tutte le email rimangono sul server. E quindi è obbligatoriamente sincronizzata.  :Smile: 

----------

## flocchini

e' il discorso della posta in uscita a non convincermi: premesso che di imap non so un tubo e devo documentarmi io l'ho sempre sentita come un'alternativa a pop e basta. Del resto per esempio qdo su outlook o kmail  definisco un account imap mi chiede comunque l'smtp

edit: provando con gmail in effetti tiene traccia anche della posta inviata... Ora mi cerco un buon tutorial per gentoo+imap, e' incredibile la mia ignoranza dove possa arrivare  :Laughing:  per ora grazie ma se avete suggerimenti fatevi avanti comunque  :Smile: 

----------

## flocchini

google lo fa, courier-imap e bincimap no... devo escogitare qsa di semplice per farlo fare anche a loro

----------

## codadilupo

di' all'smtp di farti una copia  :Wink: 

P.S.: ma proprio mettere una webmail no ?

Coda

----------

## Scen

 *flocchini wrote:*   

> Ora mi cerco un buon tutorial per gentoo+imap

 

Ti consiglio di leggerti un pò di documentazione ufficiale, per me è veramente valida:

Guida al Sistema di Mailhosting Virtuale con Postfix

Guida al Virtual Mail Hosting System con netqmail/vpopmail

----------

## flocchini

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> di' all'smtp di farti una copia 
> 
> P.S.: ma proprio mettere una webmail no ?
> 
> Coda

 

e come convinco l'smtp di aruba (o chi x lui) a farmi una copia? O devo creare un mio smtp? (quello che volevo evitare  :Neutral: )

Per una webmail invece osa mi consiglieresti?

@scen: e' proprio li' che sto leggendo ma ci sono una marea di cose complicatissime che NON mi servono e complicare le cose e' proprio quello che non volevo fare visto che mi sembra banale quell oche devo fare

----------

## djinnZ

Visto che è mia materia: a parte i deliri del garante sulla privacy secondo la giurisprudenza del lavoro è assolutamente lecito accumunare l'accesso alla posta e persino controllare cosa inviano più persone per posta elettronica a condizione esclusiva che siano informati di tutte le modalità di controllo.

I deliri del garante invece possono essere aggirati istituendo un indirizzo pubblico condiviso ed assegnando un indirizzo privato, anche non raggiungibile dall'esterno e forwardato attraverso l'indirizzo collettivo, purchè non strettamente controllato e sempre con tanto di informativa scritta sulle modalità di funzionamento della posta elettronica.

Questa è la soluzione più corretta, il semplice uso di imap per condividere un indirizzo di posta elettronica non è corretto ed è sempre opponibile, se poi ci sono più titolari o è uno studio (legali, commercialisti, medici, cdl in particolare non sono solo tenuti al segreto professionale ma sono tenuti individualmente alla tutela dei dati sensibili che trattano, anche se associati) dovresti persino prevedere indirizzi pubblici distinti criptazione ed individuare una persona che si occupi di inoltrare la posta ricevuta sull'info@vattelappesca e simili ai destinatari. Discorso simile per autonomi o agenti inseriti nella struttura.

Creare tot caselle di posta su aruba e far si che info@vattelappesca punti a tutti gli altri non è complicato ed una volta te lo potevano impostare direttamente loro a quel che ricordo ma se il tuo obiettivo è anche controllare quel che va e viene imposti un solo indirizzo di posta imap accessibile direttamente al titolare (che credo sia unico e dovrebbe apprezzare la cosa) ed al server che smista su due indirizzi interni, fai la dovuta informativa e sei a posto.

Le altre soluzioni mi sembrano o eccessive o troppo poco lecite.

Ti consiglio di informarti sui contenuti non solo sulla dimensione prima di decidere, se poi è un semi-scroccone o uno che paga male imposta la casella unica come imap e fai accedere tutti i pc direttamente su di essa oppure crei una serie di caselle su gmail imposti l'accesso alternativo di tutte su una e ti aggiungi dei filtri che fanno il forward automatico sulle varie destinatarie, ci vogliono dieci minuti. Se lo pescano cavoli suoi, però.

----------

## flocchini

ti ringrazio x l'intervento ma non credo che si applichi al mio caso  :Wink: 

Tutti gli utenti devono utilizzare lo stesso indirizzo per mandare e ricevere e lo VOGLIONO fare, non vedo il garante cosa diavolo potrebbe volere  :Smile:  Si parla di corrispondenza con i clienti per un piccolo ufficio che organizza viaggi all'estero, semplicemente la titolare e le 2 collaboratrici devono sempre avere sott'occhio la posta inviata e ricevuta in modo da evitare duplicazioni (del tipo "ah ma a tizio avevi gia' risposto tu?") Ergo, imap e' la soluzione migliore in entrata visto che mi permette anche di implementare soluzioni fuori sede avendo gia' un vpn server attivo. Pertanto ci sara' un demone che prende da info@pincopallino.com e scarica sulla cartella imap

ora il problema e' come gestire la posta in uscita: o metto una regola sui client che mette una copia del messaggio inviato in una cartella "posta inviata" da me creata sull'imap (che funziona ma non mi piace come soluzione) oppure metto su un smtp che prende il messaggio e prima di spedirlo ne fa una copia sempre nella cartella "posta inviata" da me creata sull'imap. Come implementare la seconda? Non ditemi postfix o simili perche' a questo punto installo zimbra  :Laughing:  Non esiste un remailer o qsa del genere che faccia semplicemente questo?

----------

## djinnZ

 *flocchini wrote:*   

> non vedo il garante cosa diavolo potrebbe volere

 che con il suo delirio di qualche tempo fa ha di fatto dichiarato illecito quello che tu vuoi fare.

La cosa diventa molto seria se si parla di vendite e star del credere, fidati. Comunque problema vostro, se non altro non ti è imposto dall'argomento trattato, a patto che non passino certificati di vaccinazione.

Per il resto non ho capito il problema, se un client spedisce un messaggio gli altri due dovrebbero trovarselo in posta inviata al primo sync.

Oltre al fatto che se info@pincopallino può essere imap direttamente ti eviti ogni altra seccatura.

----------

## flocchini

mi sfugge come faccia a essere illecita la condivisione di posta tra 2 o + persone che lo vogliono fare... Cioe' secondo il garante io non potrei condividere la mail con pincopallino? se do la mia password di mail a qualcun'altro dicendogli "leggila" commette lui un illecito?  :Laughing:  dai non sta in piedi, a quest punto anche la sincronizzazione della posta tra 2 client e' illegale. 

Venendo al dunque, il problema e' che la mia casella imap ha solo la posta in arrivo, per mettere i messaggi in posta inviata devo creare io a mano la cartella posta inviata nella maildir e mettere la regola nei client. Per intenderci, ho seguito questo howto essendo la cosa + semplice che ho trovato

----------

## Kernel78

Io non vedo cosa ci sia di male in gmail, ti fai l'account a pagamento e hai anche l'assistenza ...

----------

## RollsAppleTree

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Io non vedo cosa ci sia di male in gmail, ti fai l'account a pagamento e hai anche l'assistenza ...

 

Ciò che c'è di male in GMAIL è uguale a ciò che c'è di male in M$... non sappiamo cosa fanno della nostra posta, se la leggono, se la indicizzano, quali info riescono a trarne etc etc ...

Anche se questo è un ragionamento di pura paranoia!!! io, quasi quasi mi fiderei, ma la paranoia mi prenderebbe per i capelli gridando e sbraitando, motivo per cui preferisco continuare a fidarmi poco ...

----------

## flocchini

oltre al fatto che affidarmi a un servizio che nel logo ha sotto scritto "beta" non mi da' un grande affidamento onestamente. Dovendo poi gestire allegati grossi ecc vedo un backup come qsa di mooolto complicato. E infine: dati miei su macchina mia. :p

----------

## djinnZ

 *flocchini wrote:*   

> mi sfugge come faccia a essere illecita la condivisione di posta tra 2 o + persone che lo vogliono fare... Cioe' secondo il garante io non potrei condividere la mail con pincopallino? se do la mia password di mail a qualcun'altro dicendogli "leggila" commette lui un illecito? 

 c'è poco da ridere, se lo fai senza autorizzazione scritta su una mail aziendale puoi essere licenziato in tronco. Fidati perchè è il mio lavoro farlo (il licenziamento). Che più persone vogliano fare una cosa non la rende lecita.

 *flocchini wrote:*   

> dai non sta in piedi, a quest punto anche la sincronizzazione della posta tra 2 client e' illegale.

 è quello che dicono schifati tutti i tecnici che hanno letto la normativa. Il problema è che CDL/Avvocati esperti in informatica o informatici competenti in diritto del lavoro (ed in diritto in gerale) ce ne sono pochi ed in genere restano inascoltati, forse perché quello che dicono richiede troppe competenze interdisciplinari per essere compreso. Se noti bene ti ho detto di non valutare solo la dimensione ma il contenuto dei messaggi, è la differenza tra illecito sanzionabile e non.

Quanto a gmail... vero che fa schifo ma se penso alla faccenda aruba/autistici od al fatto che un qualsiasi operatore che voglia fare telefonia o reti in italia deve per prima cosa quotare le intercettazioni... od al fatto che il contratto a pagamento è uguale a quello free, per quanto concerne le "statistiche", un poco per tutti gli operatori...

ma l'importante è stabilire che non si può mettere sotto controllo le navigazioni in internet dei dipendenti o le loro caselle di posta elettronica e complicare la vita al datore di lavoro (ma anche e soprattutto nella pa e nelle grandi aziende IMHO) per sbattere fuori chi invece di lavorare si mette a chattare, od anche mettere le cose in modo che sia quasi obbligatorio acquistare complicati e farraginosi software proprietari, guarda caso prodotti sempre dai soliti noti.

Però per quanto possa sembrarti insensato questo è il quadro normativo. E come ti ho già detto se te ne vuoi fregare te ne freghi e se non tratti dati sensibili puoi anche stare tranquillo, al peggio ti becchi una multa ma se ti passa per le mani un certificato medico o di vaccinazione rischi sanzioni penali. E non aggiungo altro, il discorso è complicato ed OT qui.

@RollsAppleTree: non è solo paranoia la tua. Se per esempio per qualche riscontro su versamenti mando un elenco contenente i nomi degli iscritti ad un sindacato e gmail analizza quel dato e scheda a sua volta quelle anagrafiche con l'informazione dell'iscrizione sindacale commetto un reato vero e proprio (fino a 2 anni di carcere e 40.000 euro di multa).

Per maggiori informazioni il provvedimento è questo in particolare quando parla di: *Quote:*   

> della lettura e della registrazione sistematica dei messaggi di posta elettronica ovvero dei relativi dati esteriori, al di là di quanto tecnicamente necessario per svolgere il servizio e-mail

  *Quote:*   

> n previsione della possibilità che, in caso di assenza improvvisa o prolungata e per improrogabili necessità legate all'attività lavorativa, si debba conoscere il contenuto dei messaggi di posta elettronica, l'interessato sia messo in grado di delegare un altro lavoratore (fiduciario) a verificare il contenuto di messaggi e a inoltrare al titolare del trattamento quelli ritenuti rilevanti per lo svolgimento dell'attività lavorativa. A cura del titolare del trattamento, di tale attività dovrebbe essere redatto apposito verbale e informato il lavoratore interessato alla prima occasione utile

  *Quote:*   

> opportuno prescrivere ai lavoratori di avvalersi di tali modalità, prevenendo così l'apertura della posta elettronica

 leggere e documentarsi, c'è poco da scherzare visto che di fatto chi controlla in genere si affida ai proclami allarmistici della stampa specializzata che è riuscita solo a confondere ulteriormente le idee.

----------

## flocchini

quello che scrivi e' molto interessante e francamente l'ot puo' anche starci  :Smile:  E molto probabilmente non mi sono spiegato bene io, la mia "risata" era relativo all'ambito privato, con mail privat, fuori dall'azienda.

Rientrando invece in ambito aziendale conoscevo la normativa che hai linkato, e proprio in base a questo non riesco a capacitarmi della situazione che tu descrivi: qui stiamo parlando non di un indirizzo email privato (anche se aziendale) ma di un indirizzo aziendale e basta, un ipotetico "info@pincopallino.com". Che mi sembra rientri nel:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> il datore di lavoro renda disponibili indirizzi di posta elettronica condivisi tra più lavoratori (ad esempio, info@ente.it, ufficiovendite@ente.it, ufficioreclami@società.com, urp@ente.it, etc.), eventualmente affiancandoli a quelli individuali (ad esempio, m.rossi@ente.it, rossi@società.com, mario.rossi@società.it);

 

sbaglio? In questo caso di individuali non ce ne sono, c'e' solo quello "info", con signature opportuna relativamente al punto

 *Quote:*   

> l'inserzione nei messaggi di un avvertimento ai destinatari nel quale sia dichiarata l'eventuale natura non personale del messaggio e sia specificato se le risposte potranno essere conosciute nell'organizzazione di appartenenza del mittente

 

Inoltre, se la normativa dice che (in sunto) 2 persone non possono accedere contemporaneamente a un account se non dopo accordo scritto (e potrei anche fargli metter giu' 2 righe... amen... ma e' il concetto che mi interessa questo punto), si presuppone che ci sia anche una indicazione (scritta a questo punto) della persona che dovrebbe unicamente accedervi... Se non e' una mail personale come mi muovo? Devo redigere un verbale dove dico che solo Tizio accede a "info" e solo Caio accede a "reclami" e via cosi'?

Tornando IT: ho risolto con imap, il discorso della posta inviata che non viene salvata e' valido solo con outlook (che necessita una regola apposita), per tutti gli altri client viene creata una cartella posta inviata nella directory imap.  :Smile: 

----------

## djinnZ

 *flocchini wrote:*   

> il discorso della posta inviata che non viene salvata e' valido solo con outlook (che necessita una regola apposita), per tutti gli altri client viene creata una cartella posta inviata nella directory imap.

 e poi mi dicono che sono cattivo a chiamare outcess quel client di posta...  :Twisted Evil:  e te pareva...  :Mr. Green: 

tornando OT  :Twisted Evil:   il problema è che si sovrappone la normativa di tre ambiti differenti ovvero fiscale, lavoro e privacy, ed il terzo fa la vispa teresa IMHO.

Fiscalmente la concessione di un indirizzo di posta per uso privato ad un dipendente è un fringe benefit (ed i fringe benefit possono essere proposti ma non imposti, se non in casi specifici come l'alloggio per un custode e simili) e come tale andrebbe tassato (speriamo che nessuno in GdF/MEF legga mai questo post e che non se ne ricordino mai), nella disciplina del rapporto di lavoro è diritto del datore disciplinare la corrispondenza aziendale ed imporre il controllo completo quando non privata (ovvero se il dipendente riceve una lettera in busta chiusa indirizzata direttamente a lui non la si può aprire) ma il garante dice che secondo lui non si può controllare i dipendenti (anche se la giurisprudenza aveva iniziato ad individuare la posta elettronica alla stregua di cartolina postale "aperta") e che quindi bisogna creare degli indirizzi individuali, che sono praticamente obbligatori laddove la natura dei dati trattati e la policy applicata richieda l'individuazione e la restrizione del trattamento).

Come vedi è un controsenso, da un lato tutta la normativa preesistente dice che puoi controllare e che non puoi obbligare il dipendente ad accettare il servizio mentre la normativa sulla privacy dice che non puoi controllare e che sarebbe preferibile (che diventa obbligo laddove devi individuare responsabilità separate) imporre gli indirizzi personali.

Su questo poi grava il rilievo che l'indirizzo personale ha nell'attribuzione del carico di lavoro e dei contatti per la determinazione delle responsabilità, dello star del credere e del carico di lavoro in positivo (ovvero chi viene tartassato) ed in negativo (ovvero chi viene emarginato) ai fini di contestazioni per mobbing o retribuzione. Nell'ambito dell'accordo infine il dipendente in quanto parte debole è considerato sempre soccombente ovvero se anche si pronuncia in accordo la sua scelta è considerata sempre come obbligata e non valida.

Aggiungi infine che certi fogli di carta igienica (che in genere vengono presi a riferimento, purtroppo) hanno pubblicato articoli terroristici sancendo che è obbligatorio prevedere mail personali, sistemi di distribuzione automatizzati etc. (sul genere "accattativello!", ma questa è una mia opinione) quindi in caso di controllo (finchè è GdF o agenzia entrate hai qualche scasissima speranza di ragionare ma considera che persino i vigili urbani potrebbero fare accertamenti) rischi, tenendo anche conto che le spese legali per ogni istanza al garante sono liquidate automaticamente e ci sono fior di avvocatuncoli da strapazzo o millantati tali che si sono fiondati nel buseniss.

Da questo casino ne viene fuori che la prima cosa che devi fare prima di scegliere una soluzione è individuare quali dati sono trattati.

Se sono solo dati comuni o necessari (l'anagrafica ai fini della fatturazione e dei pagamenti, in pratica) puoi fare la scelta dell'indirizzo condiviso con ripartizione interna se ci sono, anche occasionalmente, dati sensibili (e basta un certificato medico di sana e robusta costituzione od una attestazione di vaccinazione, nel caso specifico) devi individuare chiaramente chi può e chi non può trattare quei dati, ovvero devi creare degli indirizzi personali o stabilire che tutti sono abilitati al trattamento ed istruirli di conseguenza, anche se è una soluzione un tantino forzata e non mette al riparo il titolare in caso di violazione (ovvero non si può contestare ai dipendenti che hanno dimenticato qualcosa o che hanno spiattellato in giro che un cliente è malato di cuore, per dirne una) ma è una soluzione accettabile.

Quindi di mio, nel dubbio, farei due indirizzi di posta pubblici: info, comune a tutti, e titolare (che riceve tutto quello che passa per info) ed assegnerei due indirizzi strettamente interni alle dipendenti specificando che le informazioni riservate vanno passate al titolare (che poi potrà anche smistarle, l'importante è che il titolare del trattamento sia individuato) e che l'indirizzo è pubblico e condiviso tra tutti gli addetti nella signature, dopo di che si prepara il piano di sicurezza (qui c'è una chicca, il piano doveva essere redatto con data certa entro il 31 marzo 2007 ma non è stabilito l'obbligo di conservare il documento se ci sono variazioni successive, formalmente è una idiozia), il disciplinare (deve essere affisso e notificato ai dipendenti), le istruzioni scritte ed il verbale per l'effettuato addestramento all'uso degli strumenti informatici e dovresti essere a posto.

Quanto alla tua domanda non devi fare un verbale ma devi indicarlo nel piano di sicurezza e nel disciplinare, tanto è sempre una imposizione dell'azienda.

Se ci sono agenti e venditori la cosa si fa triste perché entrano in ballo i soldi della liquidazione e la concorrenza reciproca (se l'indirizzo è comune ed i venditori si fregano l'un l'altro i contatti o peggio il capo ne (s)favorisce qualcuno sono dolori di pancia, ma solo economici).

Non dimenticare che stiamo parlando di una situazione nella quale sino a poco tempo fa era una violazione della privacy fornirti i numeri completi nel tabulato telefonico per le telefonate che hai fatto nemmeno ricevuto; l'insensatezza di questa posizione è evidente, anche in ambito aziendale, ma si sa che la legge spesso fugge in direzione opposta al buon senso.

----------

## flocchini

ti ringrazio molto per il chiarimento, sei stato utilissimo e hai guadagnato il primo posto nella lista delle persone a cui rompere le scatole per la questione privacy  :Laughing: 

detto questo ora so cosa si dovrebbe fare, riferisco al cliente la situazione e mi faccio ridere in faccia, ma sono fatti suoi  :Wink:   Cosi' come e' stato per il piano di sicurezza, che ho cercato di far fare a TUTTI i miei clienti ma che NESSUNO ha voluto

----------

## djinnZ

 *flocchini wrote:*   

> ...

   :Laughing:  Quando in un convegno sulla privacy feci alcune considerazioni su prescrizioni di legge e necessità reali mi ricordo che un collega mi rise praticamente in faccia (per essere preciso mi mandò cordialmente aff******) e mi beccai il solito rimbrotto dai presidenti (uno è mio padre, quindi sei il solito terrorista etc.).

Qualche mese dopo lo stesso collega ha praticamente subito un furto d'identità, puoi immaginare le risate quando si sono presentati con la coda tra le gambe a chiedere lumi.

Aspetta che capiti una contestazione con qualche avvocaticchio e vedrai.

Il piano di sicurezza non redatto (che poi contenga fesserie o sia solo formale poco importa) invece costa caro, molto caro.

Considera che ogni tuo intervento dovrebbe essere annotato e che dovresti sottoscrivere un impegno alla tutela dei dati contenuti negli hd (sarebbe più intelligente usare un doppio HD e lasciare in custodia al cliente quello con i dati, per tranquillità di entrambi, ma per la legge l'importante è che ci sia solo l'impegno scritto).

In parole povere: siedi sulla riva del fiume ed aspetta... ma procurati una buona scorta di deodoranti nel frattempo  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## flocchini

il vincolo alla riservatezza l'ho firmato solo in 2 casi, anche se non ho idea di quanto possa essere valido (in parole povere un "io sottoscritto dichiaro di non rivelare dati contenuti nei documenti ai quali potrei avere accesso per questioni di manutenzione"). Non ho capito quella del doppio hdd... Io non conservo mai niente se non preventivi per il cliente, e' tutto nel suo ufficio sempre e comunque (certo io ho accesso ssh al fileserver, quindi...  :Laughing: ) seppur con ridondanze e backup (a me piace dormire tranquillo e gli hdd a loro costano poco), l'impegno alla salvaguardia non mi sembra che preveda che ogni consulente/sistemista/chiamami come vuoi si porti a casa mezzo tera di dati e lo tenga sotto il cuscino

----------

## djinnZ

 *flocchini wrote:*   

> Non ho capito quella del doppio hdd

 Se su un disco c'è il sistema operativo e su un altro rimovibile la home, i dati e le temporanee al momento di prenderti un computer per ripararlo lo stacchi e lo consegni al cliente, che è più tranquillo perché si mantiene lui i dati e tu sei più tranquillo perché non c'è nulla sopra, dovessero rubarlo non passi guai, non devi stare attento a quel che cancelli etc.

L'impegno alla salvaguardia implica che se ci sono dati sensibili devi adottare tutele adeguate (i soliti imbrattacarte parlano di un presunto obbligo a mettere porte blindate antifurti e guardie giurate) anche se la logica dice che solo un folle spenderebbe tanti soldi per dei vecchi pc privi di valore commerciale. Pertanto se ritiri un pc vecchio di dieci anni del valore di -50 euro (il costo dello smaltimento come rifiuto speciale) che contiene delle cartelle mediche dovresti praticamente metterlo in cassaforte.

Questo per la manutenzione, per l'accesso da remoto deve essere sempre indicato nel piano di sicurezza e tu dovresti averne uno tuo attuando il livello di tutela dei tuoi clienti.

----------

## flocchini

ok, chiaro  :Smile: 

ora vorrei sapere quanti di voi nel forum hanno un accesso remoto verso l'ufficio/i clienti e quanti hanno un piano di sicurezza  :Laughing: 

----------

